# Best legs in bodybuilding????



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

So obviously Tom Platz and Paul Demayo are right up there.

Tom:










Paul:










Who is your favourite from recent years???


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

Monica Brant for the girleez.. yum


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

TprLG said:


> Monica Brant for the girleez.. yum
> 
> View attachment 42893
> 
> ...


She is great (is it too sexist to say sexy as hell too??)


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Erik Frankhouser for my money the best legs on any present day but of course tom platz legend!!!


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Branch warren


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Robw said:


> Erik Frankhouser for my money the best legs on any present day but of course tom platz legend!!!


Yeah, he's underrated imo. Saw a photo of his calves next to a dinner plate and they were nearly the same size lol.


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

aseeby19 said:


> Branch warren


Bloody good shout that as well Branch is the man


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

nice camel toe on platz:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

aseeby19 said:


> Branch warren


Yes very true.










only thing is with branch, he's missing a few of the finer details but awesome mass!!


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah, he's underrated imo. Saw a photo of his calves next to a dinner plate and they were nearly the same size lol.


Yes mate his calves are beyond anything i have ever seen before and he dont even train them anymore


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dixie normus said:


> nice camel toe on platz:lol: :lol: :lol:


hahaha


----------



## TprLG (Jun 1, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> She is great (is it too sexist to say sexy as hell too??)


Hell no! I would :wink: ... if she'd let me :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Robw said:


> Yes mate his calves are beyond anything i have ever seen before and he dont even train them anymore


Saw a doc. on him and the other teams payers (american football) sh.it themselfs when they saw him step off the bus just cos of his calves.

Said he can only do a few sets before the pump is unbareable.


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

dixie normus said:


> nice camel toe on platz:lol: :lol: :lol:


Did you also notice the rather large (l1t lol don't take the mickey out of platz


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

aseeby19 said:


> Did you also notice the rather large (l1t lol don't take the mickey out of platz


Im starting to worry the more i look at it! Was Tom really Lucy at one point??


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Branch is a mass monster , simplez . As for Lucy ? I wouldn't mind being Lucy if I end up looking like. That


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Really good Platz interview:

Part 1:






Part 2:






Part 3:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Nasser El Sonbaty Had some wheels


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

kai greene.


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

baet them :tongue:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Yates wasn't bad either.










PS

Big Dorian fan boy here lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

another one was mustafa mohammad


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Platz

De Mayo

Branch

Kai

Cutler

Vic Richards


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

its seems ironical that Tom Platz, who made the single most benefical exercise,(the squat)in terms of muscle building and cardiovascular effectiveness,his mainstay, should then suffer multiple heart attacks in later years.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

id settle for heart attacks later in life to have legs like that for a day!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

as far as amatuers go, a guy called gary fung won the u80 the same year eddie abbew turned pro. the mans legs were insane for british champ at that weight


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

im a big fan of good hams ppl seem to be all about the quads but i love the hams!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Nasser El Sonbaty Had some wheels


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah Branch has got some mighty legs too


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

TprLG said:


> Monica Brant for the girleez.. yum
> 
> View attachment 42893
> 
> ...


I wouldn't like to give her a trouser kiss she'll break my neck.


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

For people that don't know vic Richard , should look home because you might end up changing your opinion on the whole subject


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> im a big fan of good hams ppl seem to be all about the quads but i love the hams!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

branch warren for me


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> branch warren for me


How does he keep that fu.cking hat on!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

aseeby19 said:


> For people that don't know vic Richard , should look home because you might end up changing your opinion on the whole subject


Genetic freak is an understatement....thick as a Navvys foreskin however. :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Yeah Branch has got some mighty legs too


Thats some size there!


----------

